# How do I treat a spalted beech slab???!!!!



## teesiderookie (Dec 24, 2012)

Very new to working with wood. have managed to get hold of a slab of spalted beech, however it has not been kiln dried and I am worried that the fungus will eventually consume it. How do I treat it before using for coffee table? will oiling/waxing stop the fungus growth?
suggestions are very much needed and welcome.
Cheers everyone
ps: finding slabs in the north of england is not an easy feat!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's

I have never treated slabs other than to keep them dry and protected.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If it is dry enough to make furniture it is too dry for fungal life. Quit worrying and make something nice.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Just keep it dry, off the ground, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

not to be nosy… but how bout a pic just for fun. I love spalted wood. And 2nds on what has been said. It needs to be pretty most to keep the fungus growing.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I use super glue to help make the soft wood more durable. It is thin enough to penetrate pretty good if the wood is dry.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The fungus cannot live in dry wood as has been stated.


----------



## teesiderookie (Dec 24, 2012)

Cheers guys for all your comments. Will now crack on with coffee table and hopefully post some pics soon!


----------

